# For adoption: 3 black GSDs with Special Needs



## GwendyDVM (Apr 4, 2009)

3 Black German Shepherd Dogs with Special Needs up for Adoption

Ok, I know this is a long shot, but...

Two weeks ago, my good friend Dwight Massengale passed away. He left behind 3 black, purebred, female German Shepherd dogs: Natasha (4 years old), Missy (10 years old) and Baby Dee (8 years old). These dogs were Dwight's family, as he never married or had kids. He cooked for them and had Christmas for them; he tailored his home and yard to suit their needs.

After Dwight passed away, Animal Services gained custody of his dogs. Unfortunately, the dogs are not very well socialized to people or other dogs. They display territorial and fear-based aggression, according to the folks at Animal Services. Concerns about liability prevent them from being put up for adoption to the general public. If we haven't found suitable homes for these dogs by Tuesday morning, they will be euthanized.

Animal Services will only release the dogs to someone with a background in dog training or rehabilitation, with the facilities to keep them securely confined. If the adopter would work with a veterinary behaviorist, that would be ideal (I'm willing to foot the bill for fees associated with this.) I know the chances we will find someone willing to adopt even one of these dogs are slim to none; but Dwight was a kind and giving person, and we must at least try to help his beloved dogs.

Folks who know the dogs think they could turn around quickly with the right care. If you think you might be up for the challenge of adopting one of them, or have any ideas about how to help, please contact me at [email protected].


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Where are the dogs located?
It is not at all unusual for dogs that were spoilt pets respond in this way when they lose their home. There is a good chance that they will be perfectly normal as soon as they are back in a home with a person to care for them.
I had to literally carry some dogs out of the AC facility and some of them gave me kisses as soon as we were out of the building. At home they were different dogs.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

What I am trying to say that this may not be as bad a problem as it appears.


----------



## alisagirl127 (Nov 17, 2008)

Ok, Gwendy - I know this is a long shot but I sent your post and current situation to Best Friends Animal Sanctuary, in Utah! This is a perfect situation where these dogs may fit in as it is their last hope. 

Again, this is a long shot, as well - probably, just as long of a shot as finding someone who Animal Control feels safe enough to release the dogs to etc. Just thought you should know in case someone emails you and you have no idea who they are. I literally just reposted the body of your post in an email and told them to contact you.

Also, just in case you do not know what Best Friends is, here is the link: http://www.bestfriends.org/ You can also catch the show, "Dogtown" on Natgeo channel. This is where they film it. If you have never heard of it, I encourage you to take a look and also, tune into the show as it is pretty incredible.


----------



## alisagirl127 (Nov 17, 2008)

Also, you definitely need to let us know where the dogs are located as we have no idea and people in your area may be better suited to help as they are closer.


----------



## jayne241 (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm not sure, but I think they may be in north Florida, around Gainesville.


----------



## jayne241 (Jan 30, 2009)

*BUMP*

From another forum, I got the impression they *might* be in the Gainesville, Fla. area. I sent her email telling her of this site, suggesting she post here, and she did.

Since she just joined, I'm not sure how often she'll come back to check the thread. She gave an email in her first post, has anyone sent her email?

I emailed her saying folks need to know where the dogs are, but it might be faster if the people who are best in a position to take these dogs could email her directly.


----------



## GwendyDVM (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions. Yes the dogs are in Gainesville, at Alachua County Animal Services. We contacted Best Friends on Friday and are waiting to hear back from them. 

While I have had pretty minimal contact with the dogs over the years, I know that they have displayed some territorial aggression (e.g. when my dog and I would walk past their yard). Dwight rarely had people in his home and had a 6 or 8 foot fence around his yard, which the dogs almost never left. (I was his neighbor for 5 years and never once pet any of the dogs or was even sniffed by them.) He would sometimes take the youngest dog, Natasha, with him in his truck, but for the most part these dogs were not socialized with many people aside from Dwight and a few of his closest friends. Another friend of Dwight's reported she once tried to adopt Missy from him, but Missy got in fight with her other dogs so she had to give her back to Dwight.

I don't know the dogs well enough to say how they might react once outside of the shelter and in a stable home, but I have the feeling they will require some work because new people are probably pretty scary to them. Not impossible, but just requiring some commitment and expertise.

One of the big factors here is that Animal Control had deemed them "unadoptable" on the basis of their 2 weeks at the shelter and was about to euthanize them. It was only by talking to the Director that I was able to get them spared until Tuesday morning. Because of their concerns about liability, he stipulated that only a person experienced in training/rehabilitating dogs would be eligible to adopt them and they would have to show that they had an adequate confinement area to prevent the dogs from getting out and running at large. I guess I mean that even if the dogs do turn out to be much easier to socialize than anticipated and their aggressive displays stop once they are in a home environment and recovered from losing Dwight, just to get them out of the shelter, we will have to meet Animal Control's criteria and allow them to feel that they are not risking the public's safety, etc.

Thanks again everyone for your thoughts and getting the word out. Feel free to post/forward my message and contact information.


----------



## jayne241 (Jan 30, 2009)

Could you post contact info for the shelter?

There are folks here who are well prepared to evaluate and deal with such dogs (sorry, I'm pretty new and not yet able to provide actual help). Maybe there's someone in the area who could visit them? If there's a group here willing to take them on, then I bet they can prove to the shelter that they know what they are doing, especially if the shelter works with rescue groups.


----------



## GwendyDVM (Apr 4, 2009)

The Director of the Shelter is David Flagler and he is the only person who would be able to authorize the release of the dogs. His email address is [email protected]
He seems like a very reasonable person who would be willing to work with a potential adopter if he felt they could ensure the safety of any people or other animals. It might be possible to arrange to see the dogs and evaluate them through him. 
If you do email him, probably a good idea to put something like "3 German Shepherd - Dwight Massengale" in the subject line.
The dogs were evaluated by (and rejected by) the local humane society.


----------



## jayne241 (Jan 30, 2009)

These dogs only have until tomorrow morning! Is there anyone in the area who could help? If so, please email David Flagler at 

[email protected]

with the subject
"3 German Shepherd - Dwight Massengale"

TODAY!


----------



## jayne241 (Jan 30, 2009)

*bump*


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Does anyone know what happened to these three?


----------



## flygirl55 (Apr 9, 2009)

The 10 and 6 yr old were PTS. As of Friday, the 4 yr old was still alive and was given another week.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump for the black GSD...praying that she gets a chance...the other two were not that lucky.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

any news on the last one
rip to the other 2


----------

